
Warm Takes on Microsoft’s Surface Pro 4 - MattRogish
https://medium.com/@searls/warm-takes-on-microsofts-surface-pro-4-580f77634d2c
======
vdnkh
Better title: Things I Don't Like About The Surface Pro 4. There's literally
nothing positive in this article - if you think that MacOS/iPad is the gold
standard for how OS's and tablets should be than you've lost all objectivity.
I've been a long time Windows user who now uses a Macbook at work and I can
make a list just as long and derisive.

